# Ricky Hatton...what a tosser!



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't knwo if theres already a thread about this..

The heartbroken parents of boxing legend Ricky Hatton today reveal the full depths of their despair over the feud that has torn their family apart.

Devoted Ray and Carol were always at Ricky's side as he fought his way to world titles and became a true "people's champion".

But today they reveal he has not spoken to them for THREE YEARS because of a bust-up over money.

And they speak for the first time of their anguish at being BANNED from seeing their two little grandchildren.

Carol, 60, is so devastated she has stripped their home of dozens of pictures of her famous son because it hurts her and Ray to be reminded of the close family they once were.

Her eyes filling with tears, she said: "I've had to put them away because it's too upsetting to look at them.

"Life used to be so good but now all I feel is pain and total rejection.

"We haven't spoken for almost three years and we're not allowed to see his baby daughters.

"He's more or less dead to us. It feels like I'm grieving. "I am seeing a counsellor and am on anti-depressants - that is how bad I feel."

The couple invited the Sunday Mirror into their home after an *interview Ricky, 35 today, gave promoting his forthcoming *autobiography War and Peace.

The fighter, plagued by booze and drugs problems, told of his suicide bids and said he had fallen out with his family after a row over money.

Ray and Carol cannot discuss what lies behind the fall-out for legal reasons.

They say the dispute was caused by a misunderstanding which has spiralled out of control.

But Carol today blames Ricky's drug-fuelled "demons" as well as "the people around him" for fracturing their once happy family.

And she reveals her son may have been taking cocaine long before he was caught on camera snorting in a Manchester hotel room in 2010.

Ricky Hatton
Our boy: Ricky Hatton wins the belt from Kostya Tszyu
Getty
"The problems go back to 2006," she says. "We must have been the only people who didn't know.

"People who were worried about him came to our house to warn us about it.

"We asked him and he looked us in the eye and told us he wasn't doing drugs.

"We actually fell out with those friends for years because we believed him and thought they were telling lies.

"Three years ago, when he got caught, we found out they had been right.

"I have to cling on to the idea that he is still ill from the drugs and that the rehab hasn't cured him."

Four times a world champ at welterweight and light welterweight, Ricky astonished his parents with a savage attack on Ray in the interview.

He said of the rift: "The two people who matter, me and my dad, know exactly what happened.

"I can't remember the last time my dad told me he loved me. For the last 15 years I don't think I had a dad - I had a business manager."

Carol says: "I simply can't believe that he has always thought so bad of his dad and me.

"He didn't leave home until eight years ago. Ray and I have shown nothing but love and devotion to him.

"Without us running him all over the country to boxing *tournaments as a lad, he wouldn't have achieved what he has achieved.

"Before every fight, Ray would take him to one side. He would tell him to look after himself and then he would give him a kiss.

"It hurts so much he is denying all of that now."

Ray, 62, was the 'Hitman's' faithful manager and in his corner as he went on an astonishing 43-fight unbeaten run.

He says: "We used to have fun together. We used to go and watch Man City together and play darts together.

"I used to have meetings with the boxing promoter Frank Warren with Ricky also in the room. He'd just be playing on his phone.

"On the way home, I'd ask if he was going to ask me how much money I'd managed to get for him but he'd just say: 'Are YOU happy with it?' That's how much he trusted me.

"Today he's got millions in his bank account when many other retired boxers are skint.

"That couldn't have happened without years of planning. Ricky's *financial security for him and his family have always been so important to me."

Hatton family
Good times: Ricky and Jennifer (far right) with parents, brother Matthew and partner Jenna
Ricky lives with long-term partner Jennifer Dooley, 34, and their two *daughters Millie, two, and Fearne, three months, in a mansion within walking distance of Ray and Carol's modest home in a quiet cul-de-sac in Hyde, Greater Manchester.

Despite the closeness of their homes, Ray and Carol only found out about Fearne's birth on Twitter.

Once, Carol tried to see Ricky but says she was turned away by his cleaner on her son's instructions.

In June last year, she wrote him a letter asking to visit.

The reply came from his lawyers, accusing her of being aggressive, intimidating and hostile.

The letter went on to say it would not be in Millie's interests to see her grandmother.

But Carol is allowed to remain a doting grandparent to Ricky's eldest son *Campbell, 13, from a previous *relationship.

He has stayed over with them every week since he was three months old.

Carol reveals the broken relationship has also had terrible effects on Ricky's boxer brother Matthew, 32, partner Jenna and their two young children too.

"Unfortunately there are no winners in this fall-out. Everyone is a loser," she says.

Meanwhile she and Ray have to rely on friends to tell them about Ricky's regular two and three-day benders which *sometimes lead to him moving out of his home temporarily and living in a nearby hotel.

"I know when he's on a bender because friends who care about us come and tell us," says Carol.

"He won't answer our calls so we've often had to ring so-called friends of his and beg them to make sure he's not left on his own in a hotel room.

"Unfortunately, those people have promised they'll take care of him but have then ended up going out drinking with him.

"The people closest to him don't see him as demented. They see that he opens doors for them all when they're out on the town."

Ricky Hatton
Proud: Ricky Hatton's mother, father and brother Matthew hug and kiss him
PA
Ray says: "We all knew that in between fights he got on the Guinness and ballooned. He was famous for it.

"Me and Carol have never been involved in drugs because it's not our generation.

"We didn't know the *symptoms. We just thought it was his drinking that was bad.

"We'd say, 'How the hell is he able to go on three-day benders? Now we know it was drugs keeping him going."

All his parents have left are the memories of the family and their huge circle of friends celebrating Ricky's famous victories in Las Vegas.

More than 20,000 British fans travelled to Sin City for Ricky's final three fights there - with losses against Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao in the last two.

The atmosphere at his fights passed into boxing legend as he entered the ring with rock star pals Noel and Liam Gallagher from Oasis.

His trademark 'thank you' to fans over a mic at the end of his bouts endeared him to the nation as the people's champion.

When Ricky was finally forced to admit to taking cocaine and entered rehab, he publicly *apologised to the same fans.

"It was so sad," says Carol. "People idolised him and they also looked at us, his family, and saw that we were genuine, hardworking, down-to-earth people, just like them."

Last year, he launched a doomed comeback bid - losing his last fight at Manchester's MEN Arena in front of an adoring 18,000 fans.

But Ray and Carol were told they were not welcome.

"We were told by friends of his that he wanted to get rid of the little fella on his shoulder, his demon," says Carol.

"He reckoned that was the only way he would do it. Personally, I would like to think that little demon on his shoulder is his conscience."

So they watched his last fight on TV.

Ricky Hatton
Hatton boys: Ricky Hatton with his brother Matthew and father Ray
Getty Images
"It was heartbreaking that we'd been there from the beginning of his journey, including all his amateur fights, but we couldn't be at his last," says Carol.

"I couldn't actually watch it. Moments after the fight finished, he gave an interview on TV which I saw the next day.

"His face was all smashed up. I could see he was emotional. I was in floods of tears.

"By then, things were so bad we'd been told by his lawyers only to contact him through them.

"But I couldn't stop myself. I sent him a text which read, 'No solicitor or anybody else will stop me telling you how I feel today. Please don't tell me to f*** off because I couldn't deal with that today. I used to sing to you when you were little, 'You're Simply the Best', and you still are'.

"I never got a reply.

"If someone had said to me when he was 11 that he would be champion of the world but that I'd end up losing him, I'd never have let him step into the ring.

"Richard thinks it is us who have deserted him. In fact, the reverse is the case. All his family are still here for him.

"We read last week about his near suicides but no one called a single member of our family to tell us. That can't be right".

Today is Ricky's birthday, adding to his parents' sadness.

"Unfortunately we won't be able to share it with him," says Carol. "Richard knows in his heart of hearts that we still love him and will always love him.

More than anyone else ever could. I know he will be reading this and I hope and pray it reminds him that we are still here."

Ray and Carol have not been paid for this interview.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/real-l...tons-parents-not-2343274#.UlG5hcP0Px8.twitter

What a waste of space Hatton is. How could you do that to your own family?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Two sides to every story


----------



## Lion heart (Jul 14, 2013)

There are several rumours about Ray Hatton which makes it no surprise Ricky doesn't talk to him


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

We don't know any of the background to this, if Ricky has fucked them off then it's down to him. I'm sure he has his reasons.

Also, going crying to the papers is appalling, do these people have no shame?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lion heart said:


> There are several rumours about Ray Hatton which makes it no surprise Ricky doesn't talk to him


What about his mum and his brother?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Bryn said:


> We don't know any of the background to this, if Ricky has fucked them off then it's down to him. I'm sure he has his reasons.
> 
> Also, going crying to the papers is appalling, do these people have no shame?


I think it was in response to a Paper interview Ricky gave promoting his new Autobiography. If its anything like the last one I wont be buying it. Read like it was written by a 10 year old..


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Think he and his dad ended up in a scrap not long before the Senchenko bout. 

With Ricky Hatton being a workin' class geezer his friends are a bunch of cock ends who do him no favours. 

Regardless of what has gone on between Ricky and Ray, Hatton ought to try and make a mends with his mother as it's clear that she doesn't give a shit about the money. She feels like she's lost a son and no mother should really have to go through that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> We don't know any of the background to this, if Ricky has fucked them off then it's down to him. I'm sure he has his reasons.
> 
> Also, going crying to the papers is appalling, do these people have no shame?


Probably the same amount of shame as Ricky going on TV discussing his "depression" to sell his new book.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Trippy said:


> Think he and his dad ended up in a scrap not long before the Senchenko bout.
> 
> With Ricky Hatton being a workin' class geezer his friends are a bunch of cock ends who do him no favours.
> 
> Regardless of what has gone on between Ricky and Ray, Hatton ought to try and make a mends with his mother as it's clear that she doesn't give a shit about the money. She feels like she's lost a son and no mother should really have to go through that.


The whole working class thing has never been true, he's always been a prick. My best friend saw him in Magaluf about 8 years ago, his little sister who was about 11 asked him for a photo and he said no and walked off with his pint of guiness.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The whole working class thing has never been true, he's always been a prick. My best friend saw him in Magaluf about 8 years ago, his little sister who was about 11 asked him for a photo and he said no and walked off with his pint of guiness.


Terrible


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Hatton being a fat fucking loser shocker


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Like someone said, there are two sides to every story and we don't know f all other than what they say to the press


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

The fact they can't talk about the dispute "for legal reasons" suggests to me that one is sueing the other for financial wrong doing, it's either Ray is after Ricky for more money or Ricky is after Ray for money that was never given to him or siphoned off into dodgy deals with creative accounting. 

I suspect the latter is probably the case and to be honest stealing money or dishonestly acquiring money from your own flesh and blood is pretty disgusting, whatever they did for him as a child doesn't mean they're entitled to do what they like to him as an adult. Perhaps it's nothing to do with his mum or the rest of the family but they've stuck to sides. 

The way they continually bring up his drug problem is also really dodgy, because someone takes a drug doesn't mean they suddenly have no moral compass or they turn into a horrible unrecognisable creature. By their own admission he "goes on benders" which means he probably stays clean for a few weeks then goes mental on the booze and bugle, that's not really a proper addiction it's just a cycle of relapsing every so often. It wouldn't be enough to change his personality in the way they suggest and he has always had a booze problem anyway so what is really that different? If he was a daily heroin addict or on crack or both then you could say that he maybe in some form of psychosis but he's clearly not, he obviously just likes getting battered every so often with his "so called friends" who are in reality probably just his actual friends.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

A lot of this crap is just having to look media friendly. I am not specifically talking about Hatton and I don't condone drugs but it seems if you go on a few benders regularly (booze or drugs) and have a few shit days afterward as everyone does, then the media makes out you have a problem, you have to come out and declare yourself an addict to alcohol/ drugs or whatever and then go to rehab. Are they truly unaware on what goes on in every town in the UK and that by the standard they set 80% of the british population between 18 and 45 would need to come out and do that


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Didn't Ricky and Ray fall out over Ricky wanting to fight again?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

That's one side where they have endless pops at Ricky.

If they wanted to repair things, they wouldnt have gone that route.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

The media just like a good old "drug bust" story, it has been going on since the 60's and it sells papers. It goes back to things like the "Redlands bust" when Keith Richards and the Stones were raided at his house in Sussex because they knew there would be drugs there, the papers of course just happened to be there at the time randomly and suddenly there are stories about Marianne Faithfull sticking a Mars bar up her Jack and Danny being thrown about which clearly never happened! 

The Red top journalists in and around Fleet Street are some of the biggest sniff heads around and everyone knows that but no one cares if a journalist does a line it's only head line news if someone famous does it. People are set up all the time for the purposes of selling papers, look at that Tulisa thing, Hatton, Calzaghe, De La Hoya, Kate Moss, Amy Winehouse and pretty much every famous musician apart from Chris Martin who only takes organic fruit and vegetables at the weekends. 

If you're famous and you don't want to be exposed in the papers for taking drugs then it's probably best not to take them because in the era of camera phones and hidden pin hole cameras you're not going to get away with it publicly. You either just say "yes I take drugs, so what?" like Liam Gallagher or Pete Doherty do or you do the "I'm a poor addicted victim" thing that Hatton has done and then use it to your advantage when you want a bit of free publicity to sell your latest venture. It's so boring and obvious and un-shocking it would almost be a better story to say that they mounted an under cover sting on someone famous and found out that they didn't do drugs!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> A lot of this crap is just having to look media friendly. I am not specifically talking about Hatton and I don't condone drugs but it seems if you go on a few benders regularly (booze or drugs) and have a few shit days afterward as everyone does, then the media makes out you have a problem, you have to come out and declare yourself an addict to alcohol/ drugs or whatever and then go to rehab. Are they truly unaware on what goes on in every town in the UK and that by the standard they set 80% of the british population between 18 and 45 would need to come out and do that


Yeah, its pretty pathetic. They see someone do a lie and then automatically assume or just plain right make up (more likely) that they are complete addicts to sell papers.

Fuck, most people I know do coke and drink 2-3 times a week and I wouldn't say any were addicts at all, they just like to party with their money.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Ricky was very unhappy about this the other day (on his birthday). Ray had a fight with ricky before the comeback over money I think. Ricky hasnt done anything wrong and you cant assume so if you dont know the full story, but this to me just looks like they sold a story to the papers for money and attention


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

The funniest thing is people claiming to have a coke addiction when they buy £40 wraps of caffeine, benzocaine and ephedrine with perhaps a 10% cocaine content if they were lucky on a good day! They could probably have a coffee and their cravings would magically cease to exist, I lived in Colombia for a while, when you can buy flake for £2 a gram you get over it very quickly and realise it's pretty much a total waste of time and is likely to give you a heart attack as well as talk total bollocks. Biggest waste of time and money imaginable and I say that having wasted an awful lot of my own time and money on it!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Let's not make judgements and assumptions. I know first hand money and family can get fucking messy, and I mean real real messy. There's probably 101 more issues that haven't been mentioned and like others said, there's two sides to every story. These sort of things happen in nearly every family at one point. Some are just more severe than others I'm afraid.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

And I don't like how they mentioned that he's got millions and keep barking on about it. It just seems they're flippin' money hungry. I bet they'd probably be happy with a million and happily drift off into the sun set.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Ricky was very unhappy about this the other day (on his birthday). *Ray had a fight with ricky before the comeback over money I think*. Ricky hasnt done anything wrong and you cant assume so if you dont know the full story, but this to me just looks like they sold a story to the papers for money and attention


It was over Ricky making a comeback IIRC.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Notice how the falling out was over money and poor ole Carol was the one doing all the talking in that interview with not a peep from Ray who was probably pissed that Carol had the papers over. Leads me to believe that Little Ray was swiping money from under Ricky's nose which led to them having a scrap while Carol probably hasn't got a clue as to exactly what happened. Ricky wont talk to her and Ray is filling her head up with a load of shit.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Dramatic stuff.

Press bitching's kinda sad. I wonder what's next, Jeremy Kyle :verysad


----------



## STC (Jun 12, 2012)

So you form and express an opinion on somebody based on a sensationalist story about him that was sold to a tabloid newspaper?

He's a tosser?


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ricky's not a tosser.

some of the people around him are though, when he was having manager & trainer problems, Hatton TV problems, problems with his Old man and of course drink & drug problems. there where a handful of fighters who were apart of his camp that were left wondering & waiting, that's the 'other' side to such problems, and some of those good people should have seen to these kids but didn't.

But Ricky he's No Tosser, he was merely going through things LOADS of people go through, it's the 'others' who suffer!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Team Ricky.


But I've got to be honest all this shit explains why his promotional company is being a joke.


----------



## thistle1 (Jun 7, 2013)

what I'd like to know is WHEN & WHY did British guys EVER get the idea that hair combed forward over their forehead looks good - see 2cd picture - Ricky & Mathew - and of course the older you get the more _ucken stupid it looks!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH i can't comment on a family issue unless there's facts and two sides of story said. Ricky could have a lot of reasons for this and i'm not Ricky fan...


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

thistle1 said:


> what I'd like to know is WHEN & WHY did British guys EVER get the idea that hair combed forward over their forehead looks good - see 2cd picture - Ricky & Mathew - and of course the older you get the more _ucken stupid it looks!


It's shocking eh? That was my era mate. At high school (mid 90's) mostly all the guy's had the comb forward fringe that was glued to the spam using hair jell :lol: I prefered to just shave mines off rather than look like a twat.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> The whole working class thing has never been true, he's always been a prick. My best friend saw him in Magaluf about 8 years ago, his little sister who was about 11 asked him for a photo and he said no and walked off with his pint of guiness.


Yeah tbh i've never liked Hatton he's always come across as a fake guy playing the football fan card. The whole i'm from a estate stuff was bollocks really he was hardly grinding for his family his mum and dad had a pub in middle of a estate that wasn't exactly a concrete jungle.

Sad to hear he did that to the kid it's tough for kids to ask for photo's and be knocked back by a hero..


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Fell out with Billy Graham over money as well, maybe Ricky's ego let him believe he was due all the £££ when it was his dad doing most of the ground work. It was Ray who set up all his clothes business and things. 

They also had a carpet shop, or was it 3, which would bring in a fair bit of money, good money in carpets if work is there


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

As the first post said, two sides to every story.

Ricky and his dad had a scrap just before he announced his comeback but from what I've heard and read about it apparently it was his dad who initiated it after they exchanged words. Ricky says it wasn't to do with the comeback, it was because he basically removed his dad from having any involvement with Hatton Promotions. It's very sad considering how close he and his parents were but at the end of the day families fall out. Sometimes they make up, sometimes they don't. Whatever has happened is between the Hattons themselves and no one else's business really. 

Saying that though, I really think the decent to do would have been to at least answer his mum's text after the Senchenko fight just to let her know he was alright, God knows how they felt watching that after everything that's happened. I was almost in tears and I'm just a fan, not a family member.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

There's probably less than 10 people who no the truth behind all this and I doubt anyone posting on here is one of them. It's a sad state of affairs & I hope they sort it out. I wonder what the situation's like with Ricky & Matthew? I felt it was strange that Matthew fought his last couple of fights through Dave Coldwell.


----------



## Jack Dempsey (Jun 4, 2013)

A new low.....


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

what are the rumors about his dad then?


----------



## Lion heart (Jul 14, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What about his mum and his brother?


A lot of the people I know around Hattersley don't have the best of opinions of the whole family, especially Ray and Matthew. Carol seem nice to me, but I don't know her personally but I think she's the most down to earth, I think she still has a stall on Glossop market. Ricky always has time for everyone I must say that about the guy


----------



## Lion heart (Jul 14, 2013)

raymann said:


> what are the rumors about his dad then?


Allegedly he was sacked from Hatton promotions over money, most of the rumours I've heard about him are about money, so it would seem he is very money motivated. The best one I heard about Ray was before the Castillo fight I think, allegedly Ray went round giving out the tickets for the plane and they were all first class until he got to Kerry Kays and gave Kerry the cheapest ticket he could but even people who weren't part of the camp were getting first class tickets, Kerry tore the ticket up infront of Ray and told him he'd be buying his own ticket


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Said it for years hes a wanker who manipulated his brain dead council estate fans. His parents are as much of attention whores as he is, fuck the lot of them.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lion heart said:


> A lot of the people I know around Hattersley don't have the best of opinions of the whole family, especially Ray and Matthew. Carol seem nice to me, but I don't know her personally but I think she's the most down to earth, I think she still has a stall on Glossop market. Ricky always has time for everyone I must say that about the guy


He didn't have time to take a photo with my pal's 11 year old sister, he just said no and walked off sat in the corner of the pub and consumed about 10 pints of guiness :lol: It's not the fact that he turned the photo down it's the way he dd it. A lot of people on the forums over the years have spoke about Hatton not being nice when they meet him. The whole 'I'm one of you' line is bullshit. I don't know his family personally but to deny your own mother access to her grandchildren is disgusting.


----------



## Lion heart (Jul 14, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He didn't have time to take a photo with my pal's 11 year old sister, he just said no and walked off sat in the corner of the pub and consumed about 10 pints of guiness :lol: It's not the fact that he turned the photo down it's the way he dd it. A lot of people on the forums over the years have spoke about Hatton not being nice when they meet him. The whole 'I'm one of you' line is bullshit. I don't know his family personally but to deny your own mother access to her grandchildren is disgusting.


I can only go off my own personal experience with the guy and people who I know that know him and they say he's a top lad, I've never seen him turn down any autograph or photo and I see him quite a lot as I don't live to far from where he's from. Like I said Carol seems down to earth, but she does love the limelight, she's always doing interviews whenever the chance comes up. What's not to say there's a reason Ricky doesn't want to discuss why he won't let her see his kids?


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

LP said:


> Fell out with Billy Graham over money as well, maybe Ricky's ego let him believe he was due all the £££ when it was his dad doing most of the ground work. It was Ray who set up all his clothes business and things.
> 
> They also had a carpet shop, or was it 3, which would bring in a fair bit of money, good money in carpets if work is there


It's not just carpets either mate, they do a nice line in laminate flooring, tiles and even a bit of a Lino


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Lion heart said:


> A lot of the people I know around Hattersley don't have the best of opinions of the whole family, especially Ray and Matthew. Carol seem nice to me, but I don't know her personally but I think she's the most down to earth, I think she still has a stall on Glossop market. Ricky always has time for everyone I must say that about the guy


Well what type of rumours?


----------



## Lion heart (Jul 14, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Well what type of rumours?


I've already posted two, but another I was told is from a guy who was really close to Ricky. Allegedly when Ricky was young he was doing coke on a night out and the guy told Ray about it hoping he'd get Ricky help but Ray just told him it's none of his fucking business. Like I say this guy used to be close to Ricky so he might not like him, but why would he say that about Ray?


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What about his mum and his brother?


Ray caught em spit roasting the mum, matthew at the front, Ricky going in dry at the back.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

This is going back a few years but on new years eve one year, some of my mates were partying at a club in Manchester and Ricky was walking round off his nut asking everyone if they had any E's for sale.

I know that to be true for a fact, because he approached one of my best mates and asked.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

The kid was Born Slippy, and is a legend.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Sad... 

I think Ricky said something like his Dad only every talked to him about money and they never had a proper convo??? And that they had a dispute about money, like his Dad was taking money off him??? I think thats what I heard Ricky say on TV or in the papers... I could be wrong..

He should still talk to his Mum though even if hes fallen out with his oldman...


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

A Force said:


> There's probably less than 10 people who no the truth behind all this and I doubt anyone posting on here is one of them. It's a sad state of affairs & I hope they sort it out. I wonder what the situation's like with Ricky & Matthew? *I felt it was strange that Matthew fought his last couple of fights through Dave Coldwell.*


Yeah I thought that, I was surprised that Matthew opened up his own gym to, I would of thought he would of joined or become partners with Ricky and his gym...


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Fall out or not he should not be stopping Grandparents from doting on their grandchildren.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Ray caught em spit roasting the mum, matthew at the front, Ricky going in dry at the back.


:lol:


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Bad form here @BoxingAnalyst , unlike you.

I spent three days 'working' (a loose term) with him just after his comeback. He is down-to-Earth, he is working class and he is pretty much one of the lads. Everyone has off days but of everyone who has met him (which seems to be everyone) I bet most have good things to say about him. Compare him to arsehole footballers for example...


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

What ever happened to Betty Swollocks? He always had something to add to a Hatton thread :lol:


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> He didn't have time to take a photo with my pal's 11 year old sister, he just said no and walked off sat in the corner of the pub and consumed about 10 pints of guiness :lol: It's not the fact that he turned the photo down it's the way he dd it. A lot of people on the forums over the years have spoke about Hatton not being nice when they meet him. The whole 'I'm one of you' line is bullshit. I don't know his family personally but to deny your own mother access to her grandchildren is disgusting.


To be fair it sounds like he was depressed, which is something he's suffered from. I wouldn't blame him too badly for having an off day.


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

You base you opinion on a purely one sided sensational article in a red top newspaper?!?

I'm sure Ricky has his reasons, none of us seemingly know the reasons so are not in a comment to judge.

Airing their laundry in the Daily Mirror is probably not the best way to resolve matters either!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Why is everyone pretending they don't know the reason they've fallen out? 

It's a court dispute, it's clearly over money as near enough are all non criminal court disputes, it's extremely unlikely that Ricky Hatton would bother to sue his own father for money as he is already incredibly wealthy and if that WAS the case his mother would have said so it's more than fair to assume that Ricky is being sued by his father for money. 

In which case, Ricky Hatton is fully justified in fucking off both his father and mother (who is supporting and still with Ray) and eliminating them from his life if he chooses to do so. You can't sue your son for financial gain and expect to have any sort of relationship with him or his children for that matter. All the other stuff about him being a cunt or stories about him not having time for his fans, whilst believable, are basically hear'say and whispers, the court case isn't and I would bet everything I own in a heart beat on my assumption of the circumstances being correct, and I don't even gamble!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

This has been going on since before the Senchenko fight. They were absent from the Hatton camp for some time. As mentioned before it is money related and its one side or other that obviously beleived they were somehow cheated out of what they deserved. 

It was obvious since Matthew Hatton has distanced himself from his brother but still remained a neutral party and I alwayss got the impression he was slightly uncomfortable or out of touch when interviewed about Ricky. He was the only member of family at the Senchenko fight and the interviewers were asking how Ricky was etc etc and Matthew was giving vaguer sort of "A fighter prepares like this xyz way" As opposed to "Saw him earlier he is in tip top condition he is really ready and hungry etc"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Bad form here @BoxingAnalyst , unlike you.
> 
> I spent three days 'working' (a loose term) with him just after his comeback. He is down-to-Earth, he is working class and he is pretty much one of the lads. Everyone has off days but of everyone who has met him (which seems to be everyone) I bet most have good things to say about him. Compare him to arsehole footballers for example...


It's not bad form when I know people that have personally met him and he's brushed them off, like i said earlier a little girl. This was back in 05/06 when he wasn't 'depressed' several people on ESB over the years have said what a toss pot he is when they met him.

Denying your mother access to her grandchildren is disgusting, even if they have fell out with each other. I don't get along with my mum but i love her and would never deny her things like that, that's all i need to know to realise Hatton is a prick.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Shocked Quartz said:


> To be fair it sounds like he was depressed, which is something he's suffered from. I wouldn't blame him too badly for having an off day.


This was in 05/06 when he was 'The people's champion' and was undefeated world champion. That is not an off day at all, it's the sign of a cunt.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> It's not bad form when I know people that have personally met him and he's brushed them off, like i said earlier a little girl. This was back in 05/06 when he wasn't 'depressed' several people on ESB over the years have said what a toss pot he is when they met him.
> 
> Denying your mother access to her grandchildren is disgusting, even if they have fell out with each other. I don't get along with my mum but i love her and would never deny her things like that, that's all i need to know to realise Hatton is a prick.


That's such an absurd thing to say, the article even said that his eldest son Campbell still stays with his parents every week, it's his new children with whom the grandparents probably haven't even formed a bond with yet that he is keeping away from them. Why does a grand parent have an automatic right to see their grand children at any cost, even if they've stolen from their own son or done something else?

My old man didn't speak to his dad for 20 years til he died because he used to beat my grandma and was basically a cunt, I never really met him, does that make my old man a prick or just a protective parent ?

I don't really care if Hatton is Mr Nice Guy and down to earth or the second coming of Stalin but they're his children and he has the right to raise them as he sees fit and doesn't have to let his mother spend time with them if he doesn't want to, he may well be a prick for the other reasons stated but not for that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> That's such an absurd thing to say, the article even said that his eldest son Campbell still stays with his parents every week, it's his new children with whom the grandparents probably haven't even formed a bond with yet that he is keeping away from them. Why does a grand parent have an automatic right to see their grand children at any cost, even if they've stolen from their own son or done something else?
> 
> My old man didn't speak to his dad for 20 years til he died because he used to beat my grandma and was basically a cunt, I never really met him, does that make my old man a prick or just a protective parent ?
> 
> I don't really care if Hatton is Mr Nice Guy and down to earth or the second coming of Stalin but they're his children and he has the right to raise them as he sees fit and doesn't have to let his mother spend time with them if he doesn't want to, he may well be a prick for the other reasons stated but not for that.


So Ricky's mum has stolen from him? Please prove this.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> It's not bad form when I know people that have personally met him and he's brushed them off, like i said earlier a little girl. This was back in 05/06 when he wasn't 'depressed' several people on ESB over the years have said what a toss pot he is when they met him.
> 
> Denying your mother access to her grandchildren is disgusting, even if they have fell out with each other. I don't get along with my mum but i love her and would never deny her things like that, that's all i need to know to realise Hatton is a prick.


Give it a rest.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

AndrewFFC said:


> Give it a rest.


Ok, Godfather.


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

I've no idea how Ricky is from personal experience but I go to Tenerife often enough to know how loved he is in Las Americas.

I've been told how he poses for photo's all night long even when it's interrupting his meal. I've been told he's bought drinks for everyone in a bar, will speak to anyone and has signed all sorts for some of the bar owners there.

Considering he's suffered from depression maybe he's on tablet and suffers mood swings? I don't really know but I wouldn't be quick to class someone as a tosser on one meeting especially one who's had the personal problems he's had.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

A Force said:


> I've no idea how Ricky is from personal experience but I go to Tenerife often enough to know how loved he is in Las Americas.
> 
> I've been told how he poses for photo's all night long even when it's interrupting his meal. I've been told he's bought drinks for everyone in a bar, will speak to anyone and has signed all sorts for some of the bar owners there.
> 
> Considering he's suffered from depression maybe he's on tablet and suffers mood swings? I don't really know but I wouldn't be quick to class someone as a tosser on one meeting especially one who's had the personal problems he's had.


Good post.

His relations with fans seem impeccable and you don't get that many fans by being false.

I still love you Ricky even if some fickle followers don't.


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

A Force said:


> I've no idea how Ricky is from personal experience but I go to Tenerife often enough to know how loved he is in Las Americas.
> 
> I've been told how he poses for photo's all night long even when it's interrupting his meal. I've been told he's bought drinks for everyone in a bar, will speak to anyone and has signed all sorts for some of the bar owners there.
> .


Surely this cant be right, a few people on the internet said he pulled down his shorts and farted in their 5 year old daughters face.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

AndrewFFC said:


> Surely this cant be right, a few people on the internet said he pulled down his shorts and farted in their 5 year old daughters face.


Ha ha


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Met him twice in Dusseldorf the weekend of the Klit/Chagaev fight 

Friday night-at the bar, he was fucking steaming, slurring like a tramp, never been so underwhelmed....happily posed for photos tho. The photos funny, he has a massive stain down his waistcoat
Saturday night- in the stadium, saw him take pictures with everyone, cracking jokes, different man.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> So Ricky's mum has stolen from him? Please prove this.


I don't need to prove it and it doesn't even have to be the case for someone to justify who they allow their children to spend time with, it's up to them, it's called being a parent and making decisions. By your logic anyone who is related by blood has a legal and moral right to access their relations whatever the situation, which is clearly unworkable and pretty stupid, but obviously anyone who disagrees with your strange logic is a massive selfish prick.

I'm not even really in disagreement with you that Hatton should perhaps let his mother spend time with his other children, he is probably doing it to get back at his father who he clearly has massive issues with and that is a bit selfish but we don't know the full story and I'm just pointing out that it's a ridiculous notion to come up with and use against someone as evidence that they're some kind of wanker.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bought his new book today and it's been a great read. Reveals a lot of interesting stuff about what happened behind the scenes. From what I've read here are some good revelations if that's what you want to call them;

- Proper hates Floyd Mayweather, lost count how many times he calls him a prick and a wanker.

- Says he feels very badly for how things ended with Billy Graham and would like to make up with him.

- Floyd Mayweather Sr barely turned up to training at all against Pacquaio and didn't even come in the changing room afterwards.

- Fell out with his parents over money but it went very bad after they didn't invite him to a family Christmas party and were nasty to his girlfriend Jennifer. Stopped them seeing his kids which caused him and his dad to have a fight in the car park.

- Doesn't get on Matthew anymore either, feels that he's taken his parents side and that Matthew never rings him. Also because Matthew pulled out of a fight with a guy Ismael El Massoudi for WBA interim belt to fight Kell Brook instead. Ricky says it cost him a lot of money after he had a venue booked and posters made.

- Still feels he could win another world title but knows that staying permanently retired is the right thing to do.

- Isn't skint for money, says his promotional company is doing fine and actually turns a profit.

Very good read, he definitely opens up which isn't easy to do.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

I’ll end up getting the book eventually. Always intrigued to know what goes on behind the scenes. 

On the topic of “Hatton is a tosser”, I saw him at a Noel Gallagher gig early 2012 and he was happily taking pictures of people who wanted one. Seemed like an alright guy.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Sounds like Ricky can either be a sound bloke or a complete dick depending on what day you bump into him.

Pretty much a normal bloke then.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter said:


> Sounds like Ricky can either be a sound bloke or a complete dick depending on what day you bump into him.
> 
> Pretty much a normal bloke then.


And typical of somebody suffering with depression and anxiety.

Ricky's sound and I hate the way he has been shunted from 'hero' to 'villain' with the public.

The British public forget their idols or much worse treat them badly.
Bobby Moore wasn't celebrated until his death,look at best and gazza who were ridiculed.bruno and the 'looney bin.calzaghe and his coke habit.

Unless they are murderers,paedos or drug barons.lets leave them alone eh.
I also tend to be sceptical of stories that we don't know are true.


----------

